# NEW Carpet off road mini track in Quebec, 1/16, 1/18



## Fast_Freddy (Aug 6, 2007)

Kahnawake RC, 1/16 and 1/18 scale off-road carpet track
Kahnawake, Quebec

(6) 1/16 MINI SLASH's available for RENTAL by appointment. Get 6 friends together and come race!! You don't have to bring ANYTHING!

*Computer/Infared lap counting system*

SCHEDULE

-Wednesday nights, practice. 6pm to 10pm. $10 per car, or $10 to rent a 1/16 mini-slash for one run, $5 per each additional run 

-Saturday nights, racing. 6pm to 10pm 
- novice RENTAL class. ($30 per person = 2 qualifying runs, one final, 6 participants MAX) 
- advanced RENTAL class ($35 per person = 2 qualifying runs, one final, 6 Participants MAX) 
- 1/16 slash stock, 1/16 open, 1/18 open - $20 per car (your own equipment). $10 per additional class 

-ANY night of the week - MINI SLASH RENTAL RACING,
(max. 6 racers, by appointment only)

- Transponders available for sale + rent (non-AMB)

- Snacks available (chips, sodas, candy bars, etc...)

Contact:
Fred Leblanc, Kahnawake RC
p.o. Box 1416
Route 207
Kahnawake, QC
J0L1B0

450-638-8693
514-975-8693


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Have any pics of the track lay out ???


----------

